# Is there such a thing as a stupid NT?



## malachi.holden.3 (Jul 2, 2014)

There is definitely a stereotype of all NTs being smart, being called the analysts, being able to understand complex problems with intuitive thinking or thinking intuition.

But sometimes it is hard to separate stereotype from fact. Every authoritative piece of information I've read on the matter seems to label NTs as having a relatively high intelligence level, but it how could it be possible for NTs to be inherently smart?


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Yeah, young NTs, probably most-likely introverted ones, are likely to come across as annoyingly dumbfounded and muddled when asked to take on a new task, particularly if it involves any kind of quick-thinking or dexterity. This is because we learn from intuition, and so need to experience something before we become remotely adept at it. So young, inexperience NT kids may sometimes seem to be quite dumb.


----------



## in_finite_form (Jan 7, 2014)

malachi.holden.3 said:


> There is definitely a stereotype of all NTs being smart, being called the analysts, being able to understand complex problems with intuitive thinking or thinking intuition.
> 
> But sometimes it is hard to separate stereotype from fact. Every authoritative piece of information I've read on the matter seems to label NTs as having a relatively high intelligence level, but it how could it be possible for NTs to be inherently smart?


I honestly think that being smart isn't a result of being an NT, but rather that NT is a result of being smart. So if somebody is possessed of a higher intellect, then it would be more likely that they're personality would reflect that, and through the MBTI since the four NT types are said to be intellectual, the bias would make sense. 

I basically think that smart people have a very different personality than people that aren't smart. And since having a high intelligence doesn't seem to be a common trait among **** sapiens, it would also make sense as to why the NT types, especially the INTP and ENTP, are the rarer types. (Correct me on that rarity thing if I'm wrong, I'm just going off the top of my head)

Edit: Because you know, it seems like the only difference between the ENTP and the INTP is that one is an introverted genius and the other is an extroverted genius.


----------



## Dralud (Jan 5, 2011)

Stupidity is Human


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

HAL said:


> Yeah, young NTs, probably most-likely introverted ones, are likely to come across as annoyingly dumbfounded and muddled when asked to take on a new task, particularly if it involves any kind of quick-thinking or dexterity. This is because we learn from intuition, and so need to experience something before we become remotely adept at it. So young, inexperience NT kids may sometimes seem to be quite dumb.


Hold on, I thought experiencing something was more of an S thing. I thought the stereotype was that NT just needed to know "theoretically" how something works to apply it and understand it. It is the sensory types that need to actually experience it.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Diophantine said:


> Hold on, I thought experiencing something was more of an S thing. I thought the stereotype was that NT just needed to know "theoretically" how something works to apply it and understand it. It is the sensory types that need to actually experience it.


Hmmm. The problem is that real life never even remotely matches up to the theory. I could tell you exactly how hard to hit a golf ball, and at what angle, to get a hole in one, but you'll never be able to master it until you've tried for yourself a few thousand times!

Also I did say _young_ NTs, who are yet to have any real theoretical basis for much of the stuff they may be plunged into. I think sensing types just make do with what's put in front of them, whereas NTs would have a meltdown because there isn't anything in their memory banks to tell them what to do.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Sure NTs can be stupid Although the amount of stupid NTs is relatively less than other types.

Intelligence is not entirely genetic, yes you do get something from your parents but you have the ability to practice and strengthen your mind. NTs are extremely curious in theoretical matters, along with many other things. So from a young age we use our brains, question lots and lots of things and end up looking a bit more smart than the rest of those who didnt use their brains.

Typism Disclaimer:
This isnt something specific to the NTs. The curiosity is a side effect to being an NT, every other type can be as smart or more as an NT, It just suggests that the "NT curiosity" helps the NT develop its mind.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

There are different kinds of intelligence, it's just the NT brand of intelligence that is probably the one most people think of when they imagine "smart". We're the stereotypical intelligent people basically, putting a lot of emphasis on logic, problem solving, and participating in more philosophical endeavors. 

For example, my father is an ESTJ and while definitely not the most open-minded or intellectually inclined person, I can respect his uncanny ability to store massive amounts of information and recall almost any fact from history. He's incredibly well read and the people where he works actually refer to him as a walking encyclopedia. 

Emotional intelligence is something we are usually deficient in, but is definitely a viable and important thing to grasp, although not usually looked as highly upon in society. 

I'm sure a lot of people may find us "stupid" in the sense where we may appear to have a total lack of common sense at times.


----------



## esteban.vargas.9231 (Jul 31, 2014)

in_finite_form said:


> I honestly think that being smart isn't a result of being an NT, but rather that NT is a result of being smart. So if somebody is possessed of a higher intellect, then it would be more likely that they're personality would reflect that, and through the MBTI since the four NT types are said to be intellectual, the bias would make sense.
> 
> I basically think that smart people have a very different personality than people that aren't smart. And since having a high intelligence doesn't seem to be a common trait among **** sapiens, it would also make sense as to why the NT types, especially the INTP and ENTP, are the rarer types. (Correct me on that rarity thing if I'm wrong, I'm just going off the top of my head)
> 
> Edit: Because you know, it seems like the only difference between the ENTP and the INTP is that one is an introverted genius and the other is an extroverted genius.


I've been asking myself exactly the same question: Is the NT trait a cause or an effect? And just as you say, it's better to think it as an effect. 

So if the NT personality is an effect, could we say that we inherit/are born with a "high potential for intelligence" and a good health, nutrition and education is what triggers the effect? Does that mean that an NT with one or both NT parents, has the same probability of being an NT than a kid with no NT parents?


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

What most people think of as "smart" or "intelligent" overall is an NT personality. It's possible for an NT to be dumb but much less likely and they'll at least take pride in their intelligence and want to be seen as intelligent even if they aren't in some area. It's also important to remember the "intelligence" that can come from sensing and feeling functions that NTs can be lacking, for some types of rationals this could mean being forgetful, not knowing how to be likeable, not being able to adapt or having a lack of grace or skill when dealing with the physical world.


----------



## EclecticAgenda (Jul 12, 2014)

Tom Soy Sauce said:


> There are different kinds of intelligence, it's just the NT brand of intelligence that is probably the one most people think of when they imagine "smart". We're the stereotypical intelligent people basically, putting a lot of emphasis on logic, problem solving, and participating in more philosophical endeavors.
> 
> For example, my father is an ESTJ and while definitely not the most open-minded or intellectually inclined person, I can respect his uncanny ability to store massive amounts of information and recall almost any fact from history. He's incredibly well read and the people where he works actually refer to him as a walking encyclopedia.
> 
> ...


Taking the high road, very nice.


----------



## 90626 (Apr 17, 2014)

I think it depends on how you define "smart". I am familiar with NTs as close friends, past boyfriends, coworkers. In my experience NTs believe they are smarter than most people. But different types consider "smart" to mean something different.

I have an INTP ex-friend who has a terrible memory and is always misplacing important things and wastes a lot of time looking for them. She is frequently late paying bills because she forgets to (despite having quite a bit of money) and once her electricity was turned off. Forgets to take important medication and won't get her refills filled in time and almost passes out in public from not taking her meds. She has great ideas but lacks the ability to follow through so they are rarely complete. She thinks she is brilliant and goes on about how she is surrounded by stupid people.

Another friend I have who tested as INTJ and works in science. For some reason unbeknownst to me she will continually buy things online that she thinks are authentic but are knocks offs. She will show me the item and in 5 seconds I can tell her it is a fake. Then she is disappointed again. She is not great at reading people and their body language and makes a lot of interpersonal problems at work that interferes with productivity. Her biggest problem is thinking she knows better and overstepping from her role to appear credible. She also seems confused about physical boundaries in terms of people's desk space, things that belong to them etc.

I think depending on your MBTI these are smart or stupid actions.


----------



## 90626 (Apr 17, 2014)

Patrick, I think this is absolutely correct, NTs take a lot of pride in being smart. I am an ESFJ and taking pride in my intelligence is not my top priority. I am more concerned with harmony and peace, that means tailoring the language I use and the topics I discuss to who I am with so they don't feel uncomfortable. Also some ISFJ and ESFJ women are very smart but feel a societal pressure to not to be so vocal about what they know or compete with men.


----------



## Themorning (Jan 8, 2014)

Mollusk said:


> I am more concerned with harmony and peace, that means tailoring the language I use and the topics I discuss to who I am with so they don't feel uncomfortable.


I find that very difficult to do. I'd rather confuse people than to dumb down a concept. How can you make someone feel uncomfortable in conversation? If someone talks about things I don't really understand, I just nod and try to keep up, ha!


----------



## 90626 (Apr 17, 2014)

You can make people feel uncomfortable in conversation by speaking to them in a language they don't understand.
Once I figure out someone is a Te user I am going to speak to them with the strongest Te skills I have developed. This is unnatural for me. I use Fe and Fi heavily. If I use Fe with an ENTJ or ESTJ they will likely be annoyed and avoid me in the future. 

Alternatively when I work with ISFJs I never go straight into work chat. Firstly I always ask them about their weekend or specifics about their life that they have shared with me. Si is great for remembering details. 

Talking to people about concepts they don't understand will not accomplish anything. It won't win allies, make your family happier or get anymore respect. I have a wide range of interests so I can enjoy taking about baking or various science related topics..but I usually let the other party set the tone initially.


----------



## Themorning (Jan 8, 2014)

Mollusk said:


> Talking to people about concepts they don't understand will not accomplish anything. It won't win allies, make your family happier or get anymore respect. I have a wide range of interests so I can enjoy taking about baking or various science related topics..but I usually let the other party set the tone initially.


Well, that's true I guess, but like I said, if someone talks about concepts I don't understand, I will try to understand them. I quite enjoy that.


----------



## 90626 (Apr 17, 2014)

Themorning said:


> Well, that's true I guess, but like I said, if someone talks about concepts I don't understand, I will try to understand them. I quite enjoy that.


That's the benefit of talking to ENTPs...I work with an ENTP and if I had a quirky adventure or learned something fascinating I quite literally look forward to telling him. Also anything weird or unusual or comical appeals to him as well.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I have no sense of common knowledge. I must be some form of stupid.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

If you're not smart, then you aren't a real NT.


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

You haven't been around here enough have you?
One of the smartest people I know is an ESTJ. 
This (ERRR THIS TYPE IS SOO SMART UERRRHRHRHR) is silly.


----------

